# Direkte Verbindung zwischen Oracle Datenbank und SPS (S7)



## Thorti (6 März 2007)

Moin Moin allerseits,

habe folgendes Problem und zwar stellt sich die frage ob es möglich wäre eine direkte Verbindung zwischen einer Oracle Datenbank und einer S7 herzustellen.
So das ich direkt mit meinem SPS Programm die benötigten Daten aufrufen kann. Es geht um einzelne Maschinen deren Auftrag über einen Scanner einglesen wird und dann über die Datenbank die dazugehörigen Infos bekommt.

Gruß Thorti

der freundliche Bäcker


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2007)

Thorti schrieb:


> Moin Moin allerseits,
> habe folgendes Problem und zwar stellt sich die frage ob es möglich wäre eine direkte Verbindung zwischen einer Oracle Datenbank und einer S7 herzustellen.



Hallo,

wo ist den die Datenbank? Auf einem bestimmten PC,
auf den Sie Zugriff haben oder irgendwo in den Tiefen 
des Unternehmensnetzwerkes?

Ich fürchte mindestens ein Stück Software, welche
den Austausch macht, ist notwendig.

Vielleicht auch mal die Suchfunktion des Forums 
anwerfen, SQL + Simatic oder so, ähnliche Fragen 
hatten wir schon.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## afk (6 März 2007)

Thorti schrieb:


> habe folgendes Problem und zwar stellt sich die frage ob es möglich wäre eine direkte Verbindung zwischen einer Oracle Datenbank und einer S7 herzustellen.


Dafür müßte die SPS Datenbankabfragen beherrschen und die Netzwerkschnittstelle der Oracle-DB bedienen könnnen. Das es dafür was gibt, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Der Umweg über ein Stück Software, das auf eine PC läuft, muß da wohl sein.



Thorti schrieb:


> Es geht um einzelne Maschinen deren Auftrag über einen Scanner einglesen wird und dann über die Datenbank die dazugehörigen Infos bekommt.


Könnte so laufen: PC überwacht die Daten vom Scanner (z.B. via OPC), bei Änderung holt er die entsprechenden Daten aus der DB, und schreibt sie in die entsprechenden Adressen der SPS. Sollte mit der entsprechenden Entwicklungsumgebung und den notwendigen Kentnissen über Datenbanken und OPC eigentlich keinen großen Aufwand bedeuten.


Gruß Axel


----------

